# RBE, 69xx, video clocks, and how they all fit



## campb292 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 6950 with its shaders unlocked to 6970.  In my tinkering I have noticed that the 6970 clocks, specifically memory, are too high for my particular card.  The 6950 stocks at 800core/1250mem while the 6970 stocks 880core/1375mem.  The memory used in the 6970 is rated at 1500, while the memory in the 6950 is rated right on spec at 1250.  Mine seems to be stable at 1330 and I have been running at 1300.  

Here is where RBE comes into play:  While I can adjust the 3D clocks with Afterburner, I cannot modify what the card jumps to when playing video - 500core/*1375*memory.  Is it safe to use RBE to modify only the clocks?  I was thinking of staying with the pattern and just modding those 500/1375 clocks to 500/1300.


----------



## Amorpheus (Jan 5, 2011)

Once the 69xx's are supported it should be. Looking forward to doing some of that myself.

Right now you could also set fixed low clocks for 2D with Afterburner, that disables PowerPlay but you'll have to compromise for the moment.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 5, 2011)

dont risk it and try it, it probabily will brick your card, as Amorpheus said, use afterburner or TRIXX to lower to clocks


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 5, 2011)

Wait a couple of days tops and RBE Will be ready, Right now the application does not support the 69xx series, but he has been working many hours a day getting the bugs worked out so the community can enjoy it.


----------



## Mistral (Jan 6, 2011)

The first thing I'll do when a RBE supporting the 6970s arrives, will be to make myself a bios with lower voltages. From my observation the card simply does not need so much juice.

---------------------
OP, on your question:
- open CCC, save a profile whilst making sure Override is checked
- find where whatever-you-named-it.xml is in your system
- open it with a text editor and have a look at the "MemoryClockTarget" part, "Want_1"

That's the setting you're asking for.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 6, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> Wait a couple of days tops and RBE Will be ready, Right now the application does not support the 69xx series, but he has been working many hours a day getting the bugs worked out so the community can enjoy it.



I'm sorry I have to contradict: RBE v1.27 will (hopefully) support _voltage control_ for 69x0 cards (among other things), but _clock setting_ is still an issue because ATI introduced a new nagging BIOS clocking protection into their drivers.


----------



## Matess (Jan 6, 2011)

PM me if you want volunteer for tests 
I have Sapphire HD6950.


----------



## campb292 (Jan 7, 2011)

Same here, always happy to test.


----------



## arroyo (Jan 7, 2011)

BAGZZlash, 2 weeks from now I will be happy owner of HD6950.

That would be great honor to test new version of RBE on my new shiny HD6950 ... and kick that cards ass. I just love to test Frankenbioses


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a 6950 with unlocked shaders. It runs fine at 865/1325, but I'd like to increase GPU voltage to 1.175v in order to pass the 900Mhz mark. Will the newer RBE support this mod?

p.s.: it would be really cool if RBE could fool Asus tool, so that it thinks that you have an Asus card installed, and so you could use the windows program to change voltage in real time.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jan 7, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> I'm sorry I have to contradict: RBE v1.27 will (hopefully) support _voltage control_ for 69x0 cards (among other things), but _clock setting_ is still an issue because ATI introduced a new nagging BIOS clocking protection into their drivers.



Crap, so I take it that the same goes for fan speeds?


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2011)

You can always go the driver route and edit a profile for the video clocks you want. Hopefully it works the same as the 5 series. Here's the guide:  HD 5XXX, 2D Clocks & Video


----------



## vvulture (Jan 8, 2011)

I would really love to be able to change the device id.
AMD may use the device id in an effort to manipulate which drivers are used with a particular card, which may see us "unlockers" stuck with 6950 drivers as opposed to 6970 drivers for example.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 8, 2011)

arroyo said:


> BAGZZlash, 2 weeks from now I will be happy owner of HD6950.


Sorry dude, tests are being run at the moment. The other way around, that means that maybe there's a functional RBE release available you can use as soon as you get your card!  Nice to be seeing you again, by the way.



arroyo said:


> I just love to test Frankenbioses


Frankenstein testing would be highly appreciated, since you are the expert here. 



tecnoworld said:


> I have a 6950 with unlocked shaders. It runs fine at 865/1325, but I'd like to increase GPU voltage to 1.175v in order to pass the 900Mhz mark. Will the newer RBE support this mod?


If tests are being successful, yes! 



tecnoworld said:


> p.s.: it would be really cool if RBE could fool Asus tool, so that it thinks that you have an Asus card installed, and so you could use the windows program to change voltage in real time.


If changing VendorID is good enough for Asus (and it should be), then this will be supported, yes.



BababooeyHTJ said:


> Crap, so I take it that the same goes for fan speeds?


Unfortunately, yes. ATI decided to incapacitate the BIOS settings and put this into the driver's hands. Don't understand, why.



vvulture said:


> I would really love to be able to change the device id.
> AMD may use the device id in an effort to manipulate which drivers are used with a particular card, which may see us "unlockers" stuck with 6950 drivers as opposed to 6970 drivers for example.


Should be possible with release v1.27.


----------



## vvulture (Jan 8, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> Should be possible with release v1.27.




That would be awesome !!!!


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 8, 2011)

yes, yes and yes, the Fan question is the only no. You guys should like 1.27 I used the asus bios and can confirm with Smart doctor it does allow adding volts in windows, it cannot however lower them beyond the level you set in the BIOS. Also the second card in crossfore gets really flakey with Smart doctor, It constantly loses the Powertune setting and drops volts. The fan speeds set also get unreliable.

My solution was to use Smart doctor to allow higher CCC limits and do my clocking fan and power tune in CCC Overdrive.


----------



## danc (Jan 8, 2011)

Can 1.27 increase CCC clocks limit for a 6950 flashed to 6970 (840/1250 to 950/1400)? Or decrease the ram voltages of a 6970 "flashed" to stock 6950 (1.6v to 1.5v)? Can i dream bro?


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 8, 2011)

danc said:


> Can 1.27 increase CCC clocks limit for a 6950 flashed to 6970 (840/1250 to 950/1400)? Or decrease the ram voltages of a 6970 "flashed" to stock 6950 (1.6v to 1.5v)? Can i dream bro?



Yes and no. Use the ASUS bios posted in the VGA BIOS DATABASE and pop it into RBE 1.27 when released, set the voltage in the register on the far right for 3-d clocks and save file. Then use Smart doctor 5.74 available on asus's website, in settings check allow overclocking range enhancement. This will allow 2x the default clocks your card came with, in other words like 10Ghz memory and 1.780Ghz core.


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 8, 2011)

danc said:


> Or decrease the ram voltages of a 6970 "flashed" to stock 6950 (1.6v to 1.5v)? Can i dream bro?



I want this too.


----------



## danc (Jan 8, 2011)

Can i do it without another external program like SD, Trixx or AB? I just want CCC working in the background and thats it. AFAIK using an external program will kill AMD powerplay feature....


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 8, 2011)

you see my screen don't you, my cards clock down like normal.once you use SD to enable the extra room it stays that way.

As to the dropping memory volts, The Memory voltage is hard wired in, not adjusted by software so far as I can tell. I do not have access to the Datasheets....(hint)... There are hard mods you could do to lower the Ram volts but I really don't see the need in it. the memory doesn't have an issue with 1.6v just faster speed, drop the speed you stop the problems.


----------



## danc (Jan 8, 2011)

So to say the most elegant way of getting a flashed 6950 work as a 6970 is simply using a 6970 bios?

There is no hope of making a full 24 SIMDs 6950 works at 6970 clocks at 6950 voltages....without using SD? Well  guess i cannot win them all, yes I hate the idea that CCC and SD are both communicating with the gpu at the same time.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 8, 2011)

danc said:


> So to say the most elegant way of getting a flashed 6950 work as a 6970 is simply using a 6970 bios? There is no hope of making a full 24 SIMDs 6950 works at 6970 clocks at 6950 voltages....without using SD?


There is: Just use a RBE v1.27 to modify a 6970 BIOS. RBE v1.27 lets you edit the voltages freely.


----------



## merlino (Jan 8, 2011)

that sounds great  

but when is the rbe v.1.27 available?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 8, 2011)

merlino said:


> but when is the rbe v.1.27 available?


I compiled the release candidate today, but since W1zzard is in Vegas visiting CES... He'll return by Tuesday and I hope he'll up the program right away. So after all, let's hope: Tuesday!


----------



## vvulture (Jan 8, 2011)

oh man...  don't make us wait ...


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 8, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> I compiled the release candidate today, but since W1zzard is in Vegas visiting CES... He'll return by Tuesday and I hope he'll up the program right away. So after all, let's hope: Tuesday!



That are really good news!!!

Your work is really highly appreciated!!!!

Keep it on!


----------



## MaxMax (Jan 9, 2011)

hi, can you say already which voltages will be tweakable (only VDDC and VDDCi as on the hd5870 series) or will there be also a Vram voltage tweakable (as some custom made pcbs of hd5870 allowed it, e.g. MSI lightning hawk edition i think, or asus ROG matrix)....
thanks




BAGZZlash said:


> I compiled the release candidate today, but since W1zzard is in Vegas visiting CES... He'll return by Tuesday and I hope he'll up the program right away. So after all, let's hope: Tuesday!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 9, 2011)

MaxMax said:


> hi, can you say already which voltages will be tweakable (only VDDC and VDDCi as on the hd5870 series) or will there be also a Vram voltage tweakable (as some custom made pcbs of hd5870 allowed it, e.g. MSI lightning hawk edition i think, or asus ROG matrix)....
> thanks



The 69x0 reference design allows for GPU voltage control only since there is only one VT1556M on it.


----------



## Charly (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward for the voltage control, cause in cfx 6950>6970 ,voltage control isn't working yet and have to do with stock voltage .

Will CCC limits change also be working?

edit;

Will it continue uses a higher voltage 2d/3d or only in 3d state?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 9, 2011)

Charly said:


> Will CCC limits change also be working?


Only by Method 1 overdrive hacking. But only as soon as there are interesting signatures available.



Charly said:


> Will it continue uses a higher voltage 2d/3d or only in 3d state?


Pardon me?
69x0 cards will use their highest voltage in 3D mode only, as far a I can tell. But I don't have one of those cards.


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 9, 2011)

Just as with previous cards you can set the voltages for each individual powerplay settin, boot, 2D, UVD and 3D settings.

*One big warning here*, You guys really need to look at temps, upping the volts on these cards make a huge amount of heat, and the fans are loud. Set GPU-Z to show max temps in all of the sensor tabs and look at it after a bit of gaming, especially GPU temp 3 If it is breaking *90c* or any of them are make sure to up the fan setting.


----------



## Matess (Jan 9, 2011)

i just want to lower voltage and frequency on UVD


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 9, 2011)

*BAGZZlash*
What's about 6800? Will there be a way to edit it's clocks and fan speed? Or only voltage tweaking is possible?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 9, 2011)

Dragonheart said:


> *BAGZZlash*
> What's about 6800? Will there be a way to edit it's clocks and fan speed? Or only voltage tweaking is possible?


Only voltage because of new driver limitations.


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 9, 2011)

very cool, cant wait


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 11, 2011)

GOOOOD morning!  is today the day everyone goes hell for leather with their PSU's?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2011)

davetheshrew said:


> GOOOOD morning!  is today the day everyone goes hell for leather with their PSU's?




Should be. Depends on W1zzard now.


----------



## danc (Jan 11, 2011)

Dear Bagz i find you a humble and involved programmer making a useful program like RBE. No airs and get the work done. Thanks! I cannot wait for later. TPU programmer and mods seem very good persons!

BTW here is a link of 6950 extra OC bios by MSI, should be signature you like?
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=336386


----------



## Pyr0 (Jan 11, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> Should be. Depends on W1zzard now.


*crosses fingers*


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking forward to experimenting with bios modding, so far my card locks up at 1000core even with 1.3 volts? (Using asus bios and smart doctor) Hoping bios mod can do better? 
Gets 950 core with 1.22 volts

My memory can reach 1525mhz at stock voltage! Bios flash at 950/1525 at 1.22 volts should be possible


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 11, 2011)

they take a fair bit of voltage so good airflow is a must


----------



## ss1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Waiting For the RBE V1.27


----------



## merlino (Jan 11, 2011)

its like christmas  

cannot wait...


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

danc said:


> Dear Bagz i find you a humble and involved programmer making a useful program like RBE. No airs and get the work done. Thanks! I cannot wait for later. TPU programmer and mods seem very good persons!
> 
> BTW here is a link of 6950 extra OC bios by MSI, should be signature you like?
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=336386



Is there a way to use 6970 signature on 6950 BIOS? Can RBE do that?

Edit: But all of these BIOSes are 64kb?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2011)

Boomstick777 said:


> Bios flash at 950/1525 at 1.22 volts should be possible


Again: BIOS mods regarding clocks will most likely be rejected by Catalyst driver. You can try but be prepared for ATI's protection being engaged. Anyways, voltage control should work like a charm.


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 11, 2011)

is there a way to change the overclocking limit for CCC? i.e. from 840 to at least 900Mhz?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2011)

tecnoworld said:


> is there a way to change the overclocking limit for CCC? i.e. from 840 to at least 900Mhz?


Scroll up. 



BAGZZlash said:


> Only by Method 1 overdrive hacking. But only as soon as there are interesting signatures available.


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 11, 2011)

oh sorry. so if I understand correctly, you need a BIOS of a card with higher CCC limit, so to inject it in any other BIOS?

Couldn't you just get the overdrive signature from the 6970 BIOS? Dunno if that's feasible..


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 11, 2011)

a good thing to do is just install smartdoctor and tick overclocking range enhancement and then uninstall SD. works fine even when I install another ccc over the top. my ccc limits are 1620/2500


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 11, 2011)

interesting: does it work with non asus cards as well?


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep, just flash asus bios.


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 11, 2011)

no, just use an asus bios and mod it for voltage and use sd for range enhancement, voltage controll in sd is crap


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

davetheshrew said:


> no, just use an asus bios and mod it for voltage and use sd for range enhancement, voltage controll in sd is crap



It is not so sensitive but it works. I will try to edit this BIOS with RBE 1.27.



Are we there yet?


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 11, 2011)

will changing the vendor ID through RBE be enough to fool SD?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2011)

tecnoworld said:


> Couldn't you just get the overdrive signature from the 6970 BIOS? Dunno if that's feasible..


Maybe. That's something I leave for the community to find out 'cause I don't have one of those cards. Changing DeviceID back to 6950 might be necessary afterwards.



davetheshrew said:


> a good thing to do is just install smartdoctor and tick overclocking range enhancement and then uninstall SD. works fine even when I install another ccc over the top. my ccc limits are 1620/2500



Cool, didn't know that. 



tecnoworld said:


> will changing the vendor ID through RBE be enough to fool SD?


I did a few quick tests and found, that not, not even with SSID changed as well. Maybe reinstalling Catalyst will be necessary after changing VendorID.


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 11, 2011)

davetheshrew said:


> a good thing to do is just install smartdoctor and tick overclocking range enhancement and then uninstall SD. works fine even when I install another ccc over the top. my ccc limits are 1620/2500



it would be nice to know what is changed by SD in the register (or wherever) to unlock CCC, and create a small app that does the same thing...


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> Maybe. That's something I leave for the community to find out 'cause I don't have one of those cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, didn't know that.



Seriously?  Maybe you can do sth. with it to make RBE do that.


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

tecnoworld said:


> it would be nice to know what is changed by SD in the register (or wherever) to unlock CCC, and create a small app that does the same thing...



SD installs some kind of driver. "EIO Driver" Maybe it is relevant to it.


----------



## davetheshrew (Jan 11, 2011)

tecnoworld said:


> it would be nice to know what is changed by SD in the register (or wherever) to unlock CCC, and create a *small app *that does the same thing...



this would be very cool, i know someone that may help, il post back in a bit.


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 11, 2011)

Any news on if 1.27 is released today?


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

Boomstick777 said:


> Any news on if 1.27 is released today?



Waiting W1zzard. He is not online right now.


----------



## Amorpheus (Jan 11, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> Should be. Depends on W1zzard now.


No sneak preview?


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 11, 2011)

Amorpheus said:


> No sneak preview?





Merry Christmas guys.. 

I made 2 files for you, one *ASUS* file which will work with *Smart doctor 5.74 *and a *Sapphire *file for those who don't want to or don't know how to force flash. *The non ASUS cards will require a force flash to be done, otherwise you will get a subsystem ids mismatch error.* (With ASUS bios)

As always, use at your own risk etc, Ninjalane nor Techpowerup is responsible etc.

BTW *the stock 3-d voltage is 1.175, I bumped that to 1.275 in each file*. everything else is standard, Powerplay etc still works like factory.

http://www.ninjalane.com/files/downloads/asus.zip

http://www.ninjalane.com/files/downloads/sapphire.zip

And as always, make a back-up before you flash, use the latest ATIwinflash or DOS based ATIflash. Be careful when flashing, close all open programs, Stock system, Set the card to default etc.


----------



## Charly (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, 
How high can u set the voltage in RBE?


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 11, 2011)

Higher than the mosfets can handle. The max in theory is like 2v. but anything over 1.5 is suicide, even on LN2. I tested as high as 1.5v on air and it gets too hot to complete a bench even with fans at 100% so realistic volts, 1.35 max with good cooling, scaling really slows down over 1.3v more volts just makes it hotter.


----------



## Boomstick777 (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> Merry Christmas guys..
> 
> I made 2 files for you, one *ASUS* file which will work with *Smart doctor 5.74 *and a *Sapphire *file for those who don't want to or don't know how to force flash. *The non ASUS cards will require a force flash to be done, otherwise you will get a subsystem ids mismatch error.* (With ASUS bios)
> 
> ...



Any chance of an Asus bios with 950/1525 clocks at 1.22 Volts? Would be much appreciated 

Can powerplay settings be alterted in RBE? If power play is at default and volts are higher will this make card unstable still.. I mean would you have to have powerplay set to +20% in ccc even if you are voltage overclocked?


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> BTW the stock 3-d voltage is 1.175, I bumped that to 1.275 in each file. everything else is standard, Powerplay etc still works like factory.
> 
> http://www.ninjalane.com/files/downloads/asus.zip



Thanks for this... I have a strange behavior:
I flash your ASUS Bios with success! And temps went higher as expected. Also OC was better of course  BUT then I decided to flash back to stock 6970 Bios but then It looks like that the higher VGPU still is active!!! Same Temps and same OC than with your ASUS Bios... 
Any suggestions????


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2011)

Charly said:


> Thanks,
> How high can u set the voltage in RBE?



VT1556M can be programmed from 250 mV to up to 2.805 V. Range should be enough for everyone.


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 11, 2011)

Could anyone get the signature method work? I tried msi 6850 oc signature given above, windows booted for first time and it reconfigured the driver settings. After that, second boot was a failure.(Black screen crash)


----------



## Falkentyne (Jan 11, 2011)

DJManiac said:


> Thanks for this... I have a strange behavior:
> I flash your ASUS Bios with success! And temps went higher as expected. Also OC was better of course  BUT then I decided to flash back to stock 6970 Bios but then It looks like that the higher VGPU still is active!!! Same Temps and same OC than with your ASUS Bios...
> Any suggestions????



Did you power OFF the computer after the flash?
I'm sort of concerned why your temps/OC would remain the same...


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 11, 2011)

Falkentyne said:


> Did you power OFF the computer after the flash?
> I'm sort of concerned why your temps/OC would remain the same...



No just reboot.... But as RBE1.27 is out I change stock Bios of XFX670 to VGPU 1220 and Temps are lower again...   Dont know what happend... Never mind!


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 12, 2011)

I saw now that 1.27 is indeed online:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1924/TechPowerUp_Radeon_Bios_Editor_v1.27.html


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 12, 2011)

I created the following BIOS:

http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=50zvsqxkllc 

starting from my unlocked 6950, converted to Asus brand. I didn't change the voltage (you can do that with SD in Windows, to test the limits of your own card). So the base voltage is still 1.0v for the GPU.


----------



## Murjuk (Jan 12, 2011)

tecnoworld said:


> I created the following BIOS:
> 
> http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=50zvsqxkllc
> 
> starting from my unlocked 6950, converted to Asus brand. I didn't change the voltage (you can do that with SD in Windows, to test the limits of your own card). So the base voltage is still 1.0v for the GPU.



Don't try this BIOS, it does not work.


----------



## tecnoworld (Jan 12, 2011)

I simply changed the brand to Asus...there can be a problem with RBE, then


----------



## ss1 (Jan 13, 2011)

i've edit the default clock in RBE 1.27 for HD 6950,but after flashed this bios,i cannot go in the windows,can any one help me?


----------



## DJManiac (Jan 13, 2011)

jimmyz said:


> OK a few things need to be said again:
> 
> *You can only change Voltage on 69xx cards with RBE 1.27 Not clocks*!
> Changing the device ID is not going to give you more performance, *you still own a 6950*, 1536 shaders yes.
> ...



You can not (at this time) change your clocks of 6950/70 with RBE 1.27!!

From Thread:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=138194&page=3


----------



## HanSolo78 (Jan 14, 2011)

@jimmyz

I just tested your mod bioses with 1,275 volts... applied both of them but GPUz still displays 1.175 volts. Ist this a normal behaviour? If I save the bios then and examine it with RBE it also displays no voltage values. All in all I could rise the GPU overclock from 975MHz to 1000MHz but I still doubt if the new vcore arrives at the gpu.
What´s your experience?

greetings
Han


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 14, 2011)

HanSolo78 said:


> @jimmyz
> 
> I just tested your mod bioses with 1,275 volts... applied both of them but GPUz still displays 1.175 volts. Ist this a normal behaviour? If I save the bios then and examine it with RBE it also displays no voltage values. All in all I could rise the GPU overclock from 975MHz to 1000MHz but I still doubt if the new vcore arrives at the gpu.
> What´s your experience?
> ...



You need to open GPU registers box in clock settings page to see the volts applied. I can assure you the voltage bump is real, GPU-Z reads from the driver info on these cards at least. 
I use digital multimeters attached to the cards to monitor volts. The Bios volt mods do work if done right or Baggzlash would not have released it.


----------



## inferKNOX (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a shame these sigs are necessary to enable higher clocks in CCC. Going to try the ASUS SD range enhancement maybe, since my card is an ASUS. I've managed to OC my 6950 with unlocked shaders only to 880/1350 so far on stock 6950 voltages with MSI AB, and think I can reach 880/1375 like the 6970.
I would have loved to be able to flash those values in directly into the BIOS and have it run like that instead of through Afterburner, but looks like it's not going to be so easy with the CCC's limits.

So I guess I'm another that would like to see 6970 sigs work on 6950s so that one can at least go as high with the 6950 as you're able to with the 6970.

BTW, great app BAGZZlash and thanks for your hard work.

For all those that didn't know, you can bypass CCC limits and still keep PowerPlay with Afterburner, just check my post here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2201077&postcount=89


----------



## Over_Lord (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ signed the petition, I've been following ULDT since first news. Even wrote to Dell, CEO and got a reply..

FUture looks good for us.


----------



## cbupdd (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, if anyone is interested, there is a registry hack to unlock ccc.  

It worked great for me. 

http://www.techimo.com/forum/graphics-cards-displays/256789-enable-higher-overclocks-ccc-reg-entry.html

Read carefully.


----------



## GaBBa-Gandalf (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello guys...

I got today my new xfx 6970.
I read that u can't change the 3D clock settings and also can't change the upper limits (OC by bios), because after a flash the card will not function anymore. Is that true?
If yes, will come a solution?

GaBBa


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 11, 2011)

GaBBa-Gandalf said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> I got today my new xfx 6970.
> I read that u can't change the 3D clock settings and also can't change the upper limits (OC by bios), because after a flash the card will not function anymore. Is that true?
> ...



That's true. Don't expect a solution because this is a driver issue, not a BIOS issue RBE could do something about.
For overdrive limits, try this new method currently in development.


----------

